# Visiting Friends. Can I Take Gift of Kitchen Knives On Plane?



## mamiecarter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought nice kitchen knives for friends with new house. Do I have to put them in my luggage? I am worried they will get stolen out of bags. 

Any precautions? How do I collect or even prove they were stolen if they disappear? I have recites. 

Normally I  never put valuable items in checked luggage. Is the theft situation in airports so bad I should just ship them?

Anyone out there with recent experience with theft from baggage problem??


----------



## neash (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought kitchen knives in Phoenix (great Japanese knife shop), and packed them in my luggage.
My suitcase was opened by security personnel, but nothing was stolen. 
The guy who sold them however, had offered to ship them for me. He said that is the most preferred way.


----------



## linsj (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no way you're going to get those knives on the plane in your carry-on. From what I've seen on another board, thefts in checked luggage aren't that common and usually involve electronics, expensive jewelry, and cash. If you're worried about the knives, ship them. Personally, I'd pack them.


----------



## Moosie (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I would just mail them if you can.  Actually I mail things to myself when I'm exchanging now.  Then mail things back home before I return.

Has worked out well so far.l


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 3, 2008)

Moosie said:


> I think I would just mail them if you can.  Actually I mail things to myself when I'm exchanging now.  Then mail things back home before I return.
> 
> Has worked out well so far.l



Interesting - what types of things do you mail to yourself?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd mail them.  You can insure them, and you won't have to worry about them at all.  If you don't want them to open them until you get there, mail them to yourself at their address.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 4, 2008)

Or send them UPS and you have $100 insurance included in shipping.


----------



## Moosie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ownsmany,

I usually now ship clothes, footwear, lotions, creams etc.  Makes less baggage, then just ship home most of those items, and any new ones bought.  Or anything I don't want pickup in x-ray that is checked.  Just trying to keep them from going through my checked bags if I can. So far so good, but only travel a couple of times a year.

By being picked up in x-ray, it just might be curling irons and such that have wires and my look like something else.


----------

